# trans axle info needed



## DKiel (Apr 27, 2012)

i had a yard machine 42" 17 hp mower given to me last week. model #13AN608G129 with the 618-0551 trans. the forward gear was jumping and grinding but reverse worked fine. i pulled the trans, opened it up and didn't see anything except a bit of wear on one side of the sift fork. i messed around with it a while and decided that the end play seemed a bit much on that shaft so i shimmed it. put it back together and ran it. it worked forward and reverse but had a whine in forward, cut a bit of lawn then the forward gear locked. neutral was the same as reverse and reverse worked. tried forward again and the belt ripped off. SO... back in to it... now there is visual damage. the inner gear, the one with the larger I.D. hole was welded to the shaft. i knocked it off and it is cracked. just so happens this is the side of the shaft i shimmed...plan to order a new shaft, gear, and shift fork...What i need to know is the procedure of setting the end play, i am assuming it needs to be set on both sides?...anyone have the info or seen this issue before? on a "after thought" note, i think the problem may have been solved with a adjustment of the detent shift rod...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Problem with MTD transmissions are they wear out pretty easy - MTD uses basically a 'large handful' of permenent bennonite grease and thats it - it sits in the bottom and does nothing. The axle shafts also wear the case and leave slop.

You might be better off looking for a replacement trans off a parts tractor actually - for an experement, i cleaned out one of my MTD transmissions, located a couple areas where it was close but not interfering with anything, and drilled, tapped a couple holes for grease zerk fittings - both in the axles and center to sock fresh grease in once inna while ( oil wont work- theres no seals).


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a transmition from a 97 yard machine if you want to buy it


----------



## DKiel (Apr 27, 2012)

dangeroustoys56, that is exactly what i did. put some grease zerks in the case. about to order some parts and try it out. did you just use regular bearing grease?

JoeKP, i might be interested. message me some info like what you want for it and have any idea what shipping might be? my zip is 49746.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used lucas oil heavy duty grease - the first trans was actually for a modifed MTD i had been building - i figured the ability to sock grease in it would help keep the trans from self destructing - ended up putting that trans in a stock mowing MTD ( its trans howled severely) , because i used the chassis on a rebuilding of another stocker.


----------



## Pepsibill (Aug 16, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Problem with MTD transmissions are they wear out pretty easy - MTD uses basically a 'large handful' of permenent bennonite grease and thats it - it sits in the bottom and does nothing. The axle shafts also wear the case and leave slop.
> 
> You might be better off looking for a replacement trans off a parts tractor actually - for an experement, i cleaned out one of my MTD transmissions, located a couple areas where it was close but not interfering with anything, and drilled, tapped a couple holes for grease zerk fittings - both in the axles and center to sock fresh grease in once inna while ( oil wont work- theres no seals).


Do you know where I can find the retaining ring to keep the left axle in place?? I tried to get the tire off to put a tube in, but the whacking knocked the axle out! Took the trans apart could not find the ring. Looking at the back of tractor its the axle on the left. Would like to find the exploded view of trans. This is a hydro-static 20hp 46 inch cut MTD Yard Machine bought at Lowes about 2002-2003. Thanks Bill


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If im not mistaken - i believe its just an E clip ( same type that hold on tires) or a hog ring - any hardware store should carry those.


----------

